# Vintage Ruby Cebloplast



## SerenityWoodWorks (Aug 4, 2013)

Ruby Red Vintage Cebloplast and Stainless Steel. Thank you for looking C&C welcome.

12mm cap to barrel threads triple start
Nib: Steel #5
Cartridge/Converter/Eyedropper
Length capped: 143mm
Length uncapped: 128 mm
Length posted: 170mm
Cap length: 65mm
Cap diameter: 15.7 at centerband
Barrel diameter: 14mm at threads, 10mm at end
Weight: 26g


----------



## Dale Lynch (Aug 4, 2013)

That's a pretty red,lots of depth to it.Beautifull.


----------



## jyreene (Aug 4, 2013)

That looks amazing. Kitless is my next venture when I have free time to come and learn that crazy awesome world!

Depth of that pen is mesmerizing and that center band was well done. I assume that was on your metal lathe.


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 4, 2013)

This pen as well is done very well! I'm not sure if it was intended, but i really like the way the centerband is proud of the upper barrel. I wouldnt typically be a fan of that, but for some reason, the lines of the CB really make it look like that was meant to be that way! The depth is absolutely striking!!


----------



## Karl_99 (Aug 4, 2013)

That pen is just stunning!!!  Well done!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 4, 2013)

One word............................CLASS!!!!!


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (Aug 5, 2013)

Spanx said:


> That's a pretty red,lots of depth to it.Beautifull.


Thank you!!



jyreene said:


> That looks amazing. Kitless is my next venture when I have free time to come and learn that crazy awesome world!
> Thank you!!
> 
> Depth of that pen is mesmerizing and that center band was well done. I assume that was on your metal lathe.


Thank you!! Yes I turned the centerband on the metal lathe, the pen on the wood lathe.



seamus7227 said:


> This pen as well is done very well! I'm not sure if it was intended, but i really like the way the centerband is proud of the upper barrel. I wouldnt typically be a fan of that, but for some reason, the lines of the CB really make it look like that was meant to be that way! The depth is absolutely striking!!


Thank you!! Yes is was by design, I got my new Pen World magazine in the mail and saw one that had the CB proud and really liked the look so I figured I would try it.



Karl_99 said:


> That pen is just stunning!!! Well done!


Thank you!!



OKLAHOMAN said:


> One word............................CLASS!!!!!


 
Thank you!!


----------



## Jim Smith (Aug 5, 2013)

Beautiful job!  Worthy of the front cover of a pen magazine.

Jim Smith


----------



## Brooks803 (Aug 5, 2013)

Ok, now you're just showing off! Looks awesome Jason. Love the centerband and how it's a touch proud of the blank. Really gives it a classy look (IMO). 

Pics aren't to shabby either....guess that stuff I gave you worked out huh?


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (Aug 5, 2013)

Brooks803 said:


> Ok, now you're just showing off! Looks awesome Jason. Love the centerband and how it's a touch proud of the blank. Really gives it a classy look (IMO).
> 
> Pics aren't to shabby either....guess that stuff I gave you worked out huh?


 
Thanks...Are you kidding me, the photo set up made all the difference in the world. All the credit for changing my photos go to you...I am now in the process of retaking photos of all my pens.


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (Aug 5, 2013)

Jim Smith said:


> Beautiful job! Worthy of the front cover of a pen magazine.
> 
> Jim Smith


 
Wow, thank you Jim what an awesome compliment


----------



## BSea (Aug 5, 2013)

Hey Jason,  that's a great looking pen. I also like the center band being a bit proud. It looks like the CB is fitted over the cebloplast. So the threads are cut into the cebloplast, and not the steel. Right?

Also, thanks for giving the dimensions. I wish everyone that did custom pens would do the same.


----------



## dgscott (Aug 5, 2013)

Wow -- neat! Very nice job with beautiful material!
Doug


----------



## mredburn (Aug 5, 2013)

Not bad for a beginner.  I love the red


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (Aug 6, 2013)

BSea said:


> Hey Jason, that's a great looking pen. I also like the center band being a bit proud. It looks like the CB is fitted over the cebloplast. So the threads are cut into the cebloplast, and not the steel. Right?
> Also, thanks for giving the dimensions. I wish everyone that did custom pens would do the same.


 
That is correct, I do not like a material to metal threading. 



dgscott said:


> Wow -- neat! Very nice job with beautiful material!
> Doug


Thank you Doug.



mredburn said:


> Not bad for a beginner. I love the red


 
Coming from you that is high praise, Thank you.


----------



## turbowagon (Aug 6, 2013)

Beautiful and I love the centerband!


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (Aug 7, 2013)

Thank you Turbo!


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Aug 7, 2013)

Gorgeous! I am getting very excited that I have PITH coming from your direction.


----------



## Bobostro61 (Aug 7, 2013)

Beautiful pen you made there.


----------



## Robert111 (Aug 7, 2013)

Lots to like about this pen, Jason--of course the beautiful ruby ceblo and the wide CB, but I also like the proportions--the cap length compared to the exposed barrel length looks just right.


----------



## johncrane (Aug 7, 2013)

Luv this 1 color looks awesome!


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (Aug 8, 2013)

Buzzzz4 said:


> Gorgeous! I am getting very excited that I have PITH coming from your direction.


 
I already told you...Its a bic pen with a match glued to it...:biggrin:



Bobostro61 said:


> Beautiful pen you made there.


 
Thank you very much



Robert111 said:


> Lots to like about this pen, Jason--of course the beautiful ruby ceblo and the wide CB, but I also like the proportions--the cap length compared to the exposed barrel length looks just right.


 
Robert, coming from you and your kitless talents, I can only be proud and thankful..Thank you



johncrane said:


> Luv this 1 color looks awesome!


 
Thank you John


----------



## firewhatfire (Aug 8, 2013)

Makes me embarrassed to even try and show a Kitless.  Fine work there sir


----------



## ToddMR (Aug 8, 2013)

fancy and shiny!  Way to go!


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (Aug 8, 2013)

firewhatfire said:


> Makes me embarrassed to even try and show a Kitless. Fine work there sir


Yea I know the feeling mister segment



ToddMR said:


> fancy and shiny! Way to go!


Thank you


----------



## Carl Fisher (Aug 8, 2013)

Jason,

Beautiful material and beautiful execution.  Well done sir.


----------



## Tage (Aug 8, 2013)

All I can say is Wow.  That is one of the most beautiful pens I have seen.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (Aug 9, 2013)

Carl Fisher said:


> Jason,
> 
> Beautiful material and beautiful execution. Well done sir.


 
Thank you Carl!!



Tage said:


> All I can say is Wow. That is one of the most beautiful pens I have seen. Thanks for sharing.


Wow! Thank you for wonderful words.


----------

